# Flamingo 4/21-22



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great weekend!  Mingo is an incredible place... ;D

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Great report.  Told you you should have taken the 10wt. 

Jan,  we've been out done. :-[  Guess I need to come back down. 

He dind't say anything about a milkshake though. :  Maybe Roger was gone. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo 4/21-22 - pic's added*

2nd cast, first fish. 









first snook on captnron's TFO 8wt, by this time we lost several sm tarpon a one 10ish snook.









next snook on the TFO...









Johns fly slam...




























should have some decent pic's on thge 35mm too, I'll post some more if they're ok...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on the slam!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

dam! thats too cool.. I love Flamingo!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo 4/21-22 - a few more pic's*

Here's some lo-res 35mm scans of other shots of the same stuff, there's a little better detail than the point and shoots. - enjoy.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for post'n. Bett'r than werk.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

those are some really great pix! Thanks for sharing!

Next time you are in town please allow me the honor of poling you around for the day...

$300 for a half day $500 for a full day...

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D        

Just kidding... I'll have to charge you double.... ;D ;D ;D

Cheers
Capt. jan


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> those are some really great pix! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Next time you are in town please allow me the honor of poling you around for the day...
> 
> ...


I used to be a captain too, which is why I can't afford your rates.  

oh yeah, 35mm ain't dead yet.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What do they say about making a million dollars in boating.... start with two? ;D

35 mil still has it place, too many people want the instant gratification of digital. This being said... I don't own anything but digital... hum what does that say about me... ???  ;D

Seriously though, next time you make it back down let's phish!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

That is like a freaking dream or something!Snook and baby poons on the fly!You rule deerfly


----------

